# Sargent 11-25-16



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Headed down to the cut around 10am this morning to look for bait. There was no bait to be found. There were a few groups of people fishing, but they were only catching hardheads. Decided to toss a couple rods out anyway baited up with fresh shrimp and crab and ended up with some drum, sheepshead, and nice whiting. The bite died around noon so we headed back to the house for some leftover turkey and a nap. Got back to the surf around 3pm and tossed out a couple rods with some old frozen mullet out of the freezer. Right away we hooked up with a bull red and as it was coming in we noticed mullet scattering right at the bank. I grabbed the castnet and quickly caught a couple dozen nice mullet. With fresh bait we were able to catch several more bull reds before the sun set. The best part about it was I never even had to get my feet wet.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

More pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

few more


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Great report. Looks like Mia is really getting in to catching fish!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Runway said:


> Great report. Looks like Mia is really getting in to catching fish!


I think she's been hanging around Lucy to much.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good report and pictures sharkchum!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Didn't catch a single fish the rest of the weekend. I guess it was the combination of high pressure and strong east winds making a rip current that kept the fish from biting. Anyone planing to get in the water needs to keep their eyes open, the beach is covered with Man-O-War.


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

good report sharkchum.. the best part was fishing and not getting wet !!!!


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

every time I see a post It makes me want to bring the big rods when I come down! Maybe this new years I will.


----------

